# Mangrove bashing Personal best



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats a real nice fish in anyones book I recon. Well done on getting him out of there with only 3lb string too.  

HB or SP or bait???

cheers nodds


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Top work Fishnut! Gotta get in there myself again soon...


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

that is a whopper m8....good effort


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishnut said:


> more challenging than some give them credit for. Ahh! The humble Bream,


Darren lovely big blue nose...from memory ANSA used to give the a fighting factor of 2 in there score system, in recognition of their fighting capabilities


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Onya Darren, looks like buff finally has some competition. Hope to see you upgrade your pb real soon. Did better than me, hit Seacliff reef, started producing nice whiting right up until i burleyed too hard and in came the leatherjackets. Had to move to one of the Glenelg Fishing Charters marks (didnt produce as well), D'OH!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Solid fish mate and good to see someone else measuring them to the fork 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done Darren
Good to see the new yak got dirty got to get down there soon ya maken me jelious.
cheers Kym.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWazEvrAAAApXgAAQYAEQAhAAP+ffICAASKGk2hPUxqPJqNCnpPUjajJkDTT0jAOVRGM28lrcxCyli91EuHFWONyTU/sjRjd0Dy7qlzhUmxFoxDKIV1lcpIr8LO0dibA7UyLuSKcKEhWYl9YA


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Champion effort Darren , and nice to see him scoot back home to the wife and kids , well done mate


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Wow!!! very nice catch mate, well done!!


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

What a thumper of a bream, and those other bream you caught aren't too bad either. Well done


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Solid fish mate!

You mention a fly PB, what kind of flies do you use for bream? I'm just starting out.

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice bream and new pb, love them snaggy bruisers!

Chop


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

They love structure like that!!
Well done mate!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Good to see you cracking a new PB  
Got to love those snaggy mangroves :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

What a snodger!


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

Cracker bream mate, well done


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Dont you just love bream fishing :lol:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Cheers. I'm not tying my own yet, but that gave me an idea of which flies to buy. :lol:

Rowan.


----------



## briand (Jan 20, 2008)

Stonker fish there fishnut, good fishing too, 3lb&6lb in that danger zone is a good job mate, well done.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish Darren.. pound for pound the humble bream goes harder than most in the estuaries.


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

that would have to be the biggest bream i have ever seen in my life
he would have been old

good catch mate


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one! I was just up your way, but didn't get a thing. The local experts said it was due too much rain.


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Doh. For some reason I thought you were in Nth Queensland! :shock: :shock: I was up in the Daintree River :


----------

